# Flattening de Buyer carbon pan?



## Matus (Jul 25, 2016)

I have a 32 cm de Buyer carbon pan. After about a year it works really well and I like using it. After holding relatively flat over time, it has recently developed quite a bow - even when cold it turns around. When how the difference between center and edge (on the flat part of the base is something like 3-5 mm. It is actually works surprisingly well, but is pain to use. I am wondering whether some sort of repair would be possible.

thanks


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 25, 2016)

Is it bowed downwards or upwards?


----------



## Matus (Jul 25, 2016)

Downwards, so it is dancing around.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 25, 2016)

That's what I thought.

The aim is to reverse the warp rather than flatten it as you won't keep a pan flat which has been cycled repeatedly and fatigued.

If you have a VERY study G-clamp you could pop the warp out the other way by turning the pan upside down and clamping in down hard onto a thick steel . You might have something suitable in your workshop.

Otherwise it's a panel beating exercise.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 25, 2016)

Matus, it's toast. The heating source must have been very centralized. You're better off with a warrantee claim. If not relinquish that pan to grilling duties.


----------



## jmgray (Jul 25, 2016)

If the warranty claim does work http://www.cheftalk.com/t/68981/flattening-warped-pans 

Good luck
Jeff


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 25, 2016)

Do you cook on induction?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 26, 2016)

@Mucho bocho if his heat source causes that trouble and stays the same, a warranty exchange will give him a pan that will warp the same way sooner or later. I guess you will always end up with a dancing pan that will still be usable on induction, gas and grill


----------



## Matus (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for all your reply. I guess the pan is toast (or I just have to live with the way it is). It is 3mm thick - I would probably have to drive it over with a car to inflict any change to its shape.

And yes - the stoove (simple glass-top) has the heated surface that is slightly smaller than the bottom of the pan - this creates a pan with sides colder than the middle what boosts the problem.

I will be more clever when buying next stoove (not in sight though and would imply moving or buying a house)

I guess I should have a cutom carbon made to my design  the trick would be to maximise the head transfer (and minimise the heat capacity) towards the sides of the pan. I guess I have a 'great' idea for a Kickstarter project


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 26, 2016)

Mathus, Chock it up to experience, Look into Springusa Backline pans. Not sure if you can get them in Germany but that pan and an inexpensive induction hob will improve your cooking experience significantly for around ~$100 Their carbon steel different that DB.

I like my De buyers pans but the handles are horrendous. Mine are all peeling, rusted, coating chipping... The Blackiine pans handles are also welded not riveted. I didn't think this was important till I used a non-riveted pan. I digress...


----------



## Matus (Jul 26, 2016)

Those pans look great, and are available in DE! I will give one a try after our next vacation. Price is more than DB, but still perfectly OK.

A separate induction hob would be great, but there is just no place left for one in our kitchen.

Quick note on the same topic. I have recently got a small carbon pan from Turk 65224 (the cheapest series - it was less than 20). And I have accidentally left in on the stove on full power for about 30 minutes. The pan remained perfectly flat. I use it just for eggs, but it is great.

I will donate the old DB pan to our cottage


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 28, 2016)

@Matus IIRC the manual for Gräwe wrought iron griddles (similar to Turk in style) says that you exactly aren't supposed to use them on a heat source smaller than the base. Yes, THESE stay very flat when used respecting these instructions. Interestingly, Aldi often sells sizes of that style of griddle that has a base size larger than the size of a large percentage of non-professional hobs. :scratchhead:


----------

